# TivoLand - have I been stupid?



## QuantumBadger (Aug 31, 2006)

After 8 years of loyal service, my - unmodified - TiVo finally died. 
With the power on, all it does it cycle through the bootup sequence.

My family love TiVo so much that rather than replace it with some media centre from PCWorld we'd buy another one. So I went to TivoLand and bought a replacement.

And now, after a week, I am starting to wonder about delivery dates - we're missing that lil silver box SO bad! And I've just noticed that on the TivoLand site there are absolutely NO contact detaiuls. No email addy, no phone number - nowt!

They've got over 200 quid of my money and I've had no order acknowledgement or delivery date - and can't even get in touch. Has anyone here dealt with them? Are they ok? I'm *sure* they are, but would really appreciate reassurance from you guys here....

Thanks
Dave


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

This will probably put your mind at rest:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=49018

That said, it will be a cold day in hell before I would use PayPal to send money to anyone. I wouldn't even use it to send myself money!

Personally, as a general comment and entirely unrelated to any particular vendor, I doubt that I would be quick to order from a website that doesn't give some postal and telephone contact details.
In fact where I am it is a criminal offence to run a commercial website without giving this minimal information on it, and that seems to be a good idea.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

QuantumBadger said:


> And I've just noticed that on the TivoLand site there are absolutely NO contact details.


You missed that "Contact" link on the MAIN PAGE then  (Bottom-right)



frogster said:


> That said, it will be a cold day in hell before I would use PayPal to send money to anyone. I wouldn't even use it to send myself money!


Never had a problem with them myself.


----------



## QuantumBadger (Aug 31, 2006)

cwaring said:


> You missed that "Contact" link on the MAIN PAGE then  (Bottom-right)


Heh heh... whilst suitably chastised, I can still plead ignorance. That wretched contact button doesn't appear on my Mac (using Safari). But I've now opened the link in Firefox and lo and behold.....!

Doh!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

QuantumBadger said:


> After 8 years of loyal service, ..


Blimey 8 years thats clever as they were only released in UK in Oct/Nov 2000


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

QuantumBadger said:


> Heh heh... whilst suitably chastised, I can still plead ignorance. That wretched contact button doesn't appear on my Mac (using Safari). But I've now opened the link in Firefox and lo and behold.....!
> 
> Doh!
> 
> ...


Macs must be really stupid then, as it's a standard "mailto:" link that even the most basic browser should be able to cope with


----------



## jonv (Apr 28, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Macs must be really stupid then, as it's a standard "mailto:" link that even the most basic browser should be able to cope with


Works fine on this Mac


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

QuantumBadger said:


> After 8 years of loyal service, my - unmodified - TiVo finally died.
> With the power on, all it does it cycle through the bootup sequence.


There are a number of things that could cause that and the most probable it a drive failure.
If you know anything about fixing/fiddling with PCs then you should be able to get it working again - or at least flog it to someone who does.

Regarding Tivoland people have been complimentary about them in the past so I would try and remain calm - I do understand that after a week I would be a bit twitchy. It is holiday season and that may explain the delay esp. if he/she/they manually process orders.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

A WhoIs lookup on the domain reveals a name, Worcester address, telephone number, and email.

Copy the following URL into a browser (direct link from here doesn't work):

```
http://easily.co.uk/index.php3?exe=mainfront&sb=n&fqdn=tivoland.com&domain=tivoland&tld=com&whoisfull=1
```


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I seem to remember this problem occurring when Dave when on holiday before. A bit frustrating, but not unusual with a one-man company.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi,
Apologies, I did post a banner explaining orders taken from the 24th Aug - 1st Sept would be handled in order after the 1st Sept due to being in the USA.

Thanks to the regular posters and guys that I have delt with in the past for passing on the re-assurance. 

Regs
Dave.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

healeydave said:


> Apologies, I did post a banner explaining orders taken from the 24th Aug - 1st Sept would be handled in order after the 1st Sept due to being in the USA.


Well he didn't see the "Contact" link either, so I dare say he missed that too


----------



## webmuppet (Oct 13, 2002)

Imagine my panic when I logged in here to PM Dave to say I'd just Paypal'd him 440 shiny 50 pence pieces for a replacement for my sick Tivo only to see the title of this thread.

Good to see theres nothing to worry about....

Dave : Get the stamps out and alert Mr Postie - I'm standing at the door waiting


----------

